# UBER pay actually goes negative !!!



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Oil changes , wear and tear , gas, insurance, car washes / detailing , Health care , tickets , time wasted waiting and going to pickup locations. My CPA Fell out of his chair and shouted "Are u nuts? " you made nothing the past 6 months. Unless you are trying to offset your income with loses, you better rethink this endevour. I said " I pick my own scedule, work when I want, and it's Life changing money". He showed me the numbers and they were all in red ink. This new share technology can leave you broke!


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Did they ever say HOW the money would change your life? No?

Welcome to uber speak.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

You have a CPA? Let's see the numbers.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> You have a CPA? Let's see the numbers.


It's negative ............ I had to walk out of the CPA 's office without paying him. He won't release my records til be gets $$$.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

So you went in broke and left broker?


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

Now he's just a floating piece in the game of chess.
And without his money.

A pawn broker

>.>


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

uberparadise said:


> Oil changes , wear and tear , gas, insurance, car washes / detailing , Health care , tickets , time wasted waiting and going to pickup locations. My CPA Fell out of his chair and shouted "Are u nuts? " you made nothing the past 6 months. Unless you are trying to offset your income with loses, you better rethink this endevour. I said " I pick my own scedule, work when I want, and it's Life changing money". He showed me the numbers and they were all in red ink. This new share technology can leave you broke!


Hey, so where were you when Stephen Colbert needed a good staff writer when Travis K was on the Late Show last night?


----------



## Verdigo998 (Sep 12, 2015)

I have a sister in law that is a CPA. Does all my stuff for Free. I still break her off a little bit of change. But the way she handles my deductions... I owe nothing. I file head of house, get the child tax creds for both my kids, and claim about 6k per year in deductions because I got my car with uber help. I'd say that's a win...


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

CPA's are the new lawyer. They help write the laws that keep them in business and are totally out of touch with the real world.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> CPA's are the new lawyer. They help write the laws that keep them in business and are totally out of touch with the real world.


Gotta get me a CPA certification.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

mizzrock said:


> Gotta get me a CPA certification.


Wouldn't be so quick. Law degrees are already as worthless as my psych degree and accounting degrees are the next bubble. 
The single biggest problem with rewriting the tax code is that the tens of thousands of lawyers and CPA's who would lose there jobs are not qualified for the hundreds of thousands of middle class jobs that result.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

naplestom75 said:


> You have a CPA? Let's see the numbers.


You don't have a CPA?


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> Wouldn't be so quick. Law degrees are already as worthless as my psych degree and accounting degrees are the next bubble.
> The single biggest problem with rewriting the tax code is that the tens of thousands of lawyers and CPA's who would lose there jobs are not qualified for the hundreds of thousands of middle class jobs that result.


I also feel business degrees/MBAs are going to burst. Everyone in San Francisco has a start up idea. Ugh it's disgusting.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

mizzrock said:


> I also feel business degrees/MBAs are going to burst. Everyone in San Francisco has a start up idea. Ugh it's disgusting.


Those are the worst. Out there they all rely on a MIT, Stanford, Cal, or U of I grads for the real tech ideas. Chicago is nothing but corporate headquarters staffed by MBA'sand CPA's.


----------



## sfbayoldguy (Nov 7, 2014)

If you got your car with an UBER lease I don't think you need a CPA sister to come up with zero tax liability. The numbers will take care of themselves and then some.


----------



## Verdigo998 (Sep 12, 2015)

Naw. She just does my taxes for me. She knows all the loop holes and makes sure I never owe anything. Mind you she won't do it if it's not legit. So at least I know I'm covered. She also let me know what I need to keep as far as receipts and she had me set up a business bank account so that if I don't make enough money (hasn't happened yet) to cover my car note or whatever it doesn't fall on me. It's the business that takes the hit.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

If you use the standard mileage deduction, indeed you will likely come up negative.

But for drivers with a smart business plan, you should easily be able to beat the SMD with real-world operation and run a profit.

You'll also be better off not getting tickets...


----------



## everestsdad (Feb 24, 2015)

The smart business plan is not to drive for U. If all the energy folks were putting into driving for U was going into just about ANYTHING else would result in a better return. When are you people going to see the truth? U is nothing without the ones it treats like dirt. Just stop!!!! There is no hope for you if you do not help yourselves and driving for U is not helping yourself. Remember you lie to yourself more than anyone else in the world.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

Uber sucks for some people, I'll agree.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> Oil changes , wear and tear , gas, insurance, car washes / detailing , Health care , tickets , time wasted waiting and going to pickup locations. My CPA Fell out of his chair and shouted "Are u nuts? " you made nothing the past 6 months. Unless you are trying to offset your income with loses, you better rethink this endevour. I said " I pick my own scedule, work when I want, and it's Life changing money". He showed me the numbers and they were all in red ink. This new share technology can leave you broke!


 Or simply put; you're paying UBER to drive for them


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

renbutler said:


> If you use the standard mileage deduction, indeed you will likely come up negative.
> 
> But for drivers with a smart business plan, you should easily be able to beat the SMD with real-world operation and run a profit.
> 
> You'll also be better off not getting tickets...


_No offense but every time I hear *"smart business plan" *and Uber in the same sentence, I cringe. 
When you wake up in the morning, get ready, and turn on the UBER App not knowing what to expect for your day or night; when Uber controls your rates and your ratings, there's nothing really smart or planned about that* "smart business plan" ... *_


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Yes, I do in fact understand that many of you do not understand how to assemble a smart business plan. That's why so many small businesses fail in the first year. It's no different for Uber drivers.


----------



## sfbayoldguy (Nov 7, 2014)

With a "smart business plan" you may be able to "turn a profit" but that profit will probably be less than an entry level job at a fast food joint. And if somehow you can turn a real profit at .75$ net a mile don't forget to set aside 15.3% for FICA and SSI.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Yes, I do in fact understand that many of you do not understand how to assemble a smart business plan. That's why so many small businesses fail in the first year. It's no different for Uber drivers.


Let me translate:

Renbutler enjoys making minimum wage.

Uber-on, RB!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

renbutler said:


> Yes, I do in fact understand that many of you do not understand how to assemble a smart business plan. That's why so many small businesses fail in the first year. It's no different for Uber drivers.


"A smart business plan." Save that nonsense for your wife and friends as you try to rationalize working for Uber. This type of Uber speak is used by those who are desperately trying to not look like a total failure as a provider for their families. We are all too smart to buy into that twisted logic.

You have already told us that you lost your real job and are stuck working for Uber. A guy with a "smart business plan" would have gotten back into the real workforce by now instead of driving around for Uber to check out "the hot soccer moms."

Save the "smart business plan / independent contractor" bullshit for people who don't know any better. If you actually came to grips with what a worthless scam Uber was, perhaps you could get back in the actual workforce before Alzheimer's kicks in.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Please enlighten me as to what a "smart business plan" is for uber? This should be good. Anyone who has done this for an extended period of time knows it's a scam. The newbies however, have it all figured out.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Going broke while destroying your car is life-changing.


----------



## Marie Cox (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm considering becoming a driver and I'm learning a lot on this site and the forums. But I'm thoroughly confused. Some people love driving for Uber, others hate it and say it's a scam. The thing about these costs - they are all deductible from your taxes. If you have payments on your car, a portion of those are deductible, too. None of these costs would be deductible if you weren't employed as a driver. But you'd still be paying them. Granted, you are using your car a lot more than you normally would, but wouldn't you come out ahead in the end with all the deductions?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Marie Cox said:


> I'm considering becoming a driver and I'm learning a lot on this site and the forums. But I'm thoroughly confused. Some people love driving for Uber, others hate it and say it's a scam. The thing about these costs - they are all deductible from your taxes. If you have payments on your car, a portion of those are deductible, too. None of these costs would be deductible if you weren't employed as a driver. But you'd still be paying them. Granted, you are using your car a lot more than you normally would, but wouldn't you come out ahead in the end with all the deductions?


There are two methods that can be used for deductions: 1) deduct $0.575 per mile driven while doing work for Uber; or 2) Itemize every cost you experienced as a result of Uber work.

The first method is easy to differentiate business costs from personal costs. The second method is more complicated and should be done by a CPA.

As for the differing perspectives on Uber, it's subjective. To one person making $8.50 of profit per hour is great considering they have no boss and work whenever they want. To another person, making $8.50 in any circumstances sucks.

You've also got people from many different markets here. Some markets are at $1.50 per mile for UberX, where as other markets at half that at $0.75 per mile (Orlando). The subjective amount of happiness of drivers is going to be greater in a $1.50 market than the subjective amount of happiness of drivers in a $0.75 market.

If someone is not coming out ahead after deductions in a $1.50 market, then they are probably doing something very wrong, like driving around burning too many empty miles. In a $0.75 market, yes it is quite possible to come out in the negative after deductions, even while being very conservative on the empty miles. Don't assume it's profitable. Let the math say whether it is or is not.


----------



## Marie Cox (Sep 5, 2015)

Wow! I see. I had no idea they paid differently in different markets. That's sucks. Thank for the info!


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

everestsdad said:


> The smart business plan is not to drive for U. If all the energy folks were putting into driving for U was going into just about ANYTHING else would result in a better return. When are you people going to see the truth? U is nothing without the ones it treats like dirt. Just stop!!!! There is no hope for you if you do not help yourselves and driving for U is not helping yourself. Remember you lie to yourself more than anyone else in the world.


You are right on the money. I quit for good this week. Focusing on ANYTHING else will earn me more money than the negative I earned on uBer. Shit, not doing anything at all will make me more than I made on uBer!


----------



## Marie Cox (Sep 5, 2015)

People's experiences seem to vary greatly depending on what market they are in.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes, some markets are still good, but what happens is Uber starts out with great rates then 6 months to a year later they slash them. I started out at $1.40 a mile and this past winter it went down to .75 a mile (that's before Uber's cut) At $1.40 it was a good part time gig. At .75 a mile you're not making money. We're at $1 now and I only take surge rides.


----------



## Marie Cox (Sep 5, 2015)

Is there a way to find out what the current rate is in my markets? I'm in CT.


----------



## JDJ (Apr 15, 2015)

Some people just don't think if ur in a small market or a bad market you need to think twice before buying a car just for uber.
A lot of people bought a car without even trying Uber 1st, most of them end up complaining and crying and or in debt.
Also a lot of people didn't have credit so the bank gave them loans a very high interest rates.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

One hell of a spin. Having two separate email accounts. What was wrong with

Uber driver expenses more than income


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Yes, I do in fact understand that many of you do not understand how to assemble a smart business plan. That's why so many small businesses fail in the first year. It's no different for Uber drivers.


Considering my day job entails working in finance in multi-billion dollar corporations, I believe I'm fully capable of understanding how this whole "small business" thing works, thanks.



Marie Cox said:


> I'm considering becoming a driver and I'm learning a lot on this site and the forums. But I'm thoroughly confused. Some people love driving for Uber, others hate it and say it's a scam. The thing about these costs - they are all deductible from your taxes. If you have payments on your car, a portion of those are deductible, too. None of these costs would be deductible if you weren't employed as a driver. But you'd still be paying them. Granted, you are using your car a lot more than you normally would, but wouldn't you come out ahead in the end with all the deductions?


You can either itemize your expenses or you can take the standard deduction. I would take the standard deduction. You can't just go itemizing things all willy nilly like because you'll be practically begging to be audited. At any rate, you can only deduct as much as you made so this isn't going to be some fantastic tax credit for you. At best, you won't owe any taxes which isn't going to suddenly make this a handsomely profitable enterprise. And unless you bought your car specifically to Uber with, you won't be able to deduct your car payment.


----------



## Marie Cox (Sep 5, 2015)

PHXTE said:


> Considering my day job entails working in finance in multi-billion dollar corporations, I believe I'm fully capable of understanding how this whole "small business" thing works, thanks.
> 
> You can either itemize your expenses or you can take the standard deduction. I would take the standard deduction. You can't just go itemizing things all willy nilly like because you'll be practically begging to be audited. At any rate, you can only deduct as much as you made so this isn't going to be some fantastic tax credit for you. At best, you won't owe any taxes which isn't going to suddenly make this a handsomely profitable enterprise. And unless you bought your car specifically to Uber with, you won't be able to deduct your car payment.


Itemizing isn't willy nilly if you know what you're doing. I've been self-employed for years and I know how to do it properly.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

The point is you can't go writing off a bunch of stuff just because you feel like it, including your vehicle payment, if it wasn't purchased with the intent to Uber with.

Most people would be better served by taking the standard deduction, unless you have absolutely ridiculous expenses, in which case, you'll probably be audited if they're not reasonable.


----------



## Marie Cox (Sep 5, 2015)

PHXTE said:


> The point is you can't go writing off a bunch of stuff just because you feel like it, including your vehicle payment, if it wasn't purchased with the intent to Uber with.
> 
> Most people would be better served by taking the standard deduction, unless you have absolutely ridiculous expenses, in which case, you'll probably be audited if they're not reasonable.


Who said anything about "writing off a bunch of stuff because you feel like it?" What you do is you keep track of all your expenses related to your business, find out what the depreciation and amortization is on your car, tally it all up and if it's more than the standard deduction, you itemize. If it's less you take the standard deduction. As for getting audited, if you're doing everything properly, keeping receipts and playing by the rules, you have nothing to worry about. If you get audited, great - they can have a look at all your receipts. The only time you need to fear an audit is if you're doing something illegal or cheating on your deductions and including things that you have no proof for.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Marie Cox said:


> Is there a way to find out what the current rate is in my markets? I'm in CT.


Connecticut is $1.50/mile except Hartford county where they just lowered it to $1.10. Connecticut, being a suburban area has many dead miles to pick up riders, when I drove my dead to paid miles were about 50/50. So if take the standard IRS deduction of 57.5 cents/mile that is $1.25 expense for every paid mile you drive, so in Hartford county you are pretty much assured of never showing a profit. In the four and a half months I drove I also put 15000 more miles on my car than I otherwise would have.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Uber makes money by convincing a series of dumb people they can make money. 
They increase advertising to bring in more dumb people than the informed, now broke, people leave. 
Uber is run by a sociopath that has not problem making money off other people's loss. 
TK is one sick human. 

Once you are stuck between no money and using up your car to make the rent.. well that only works so long. 

I figure I have 6 months to bankrupt. At that point Social Security will kick in, and the finance company can have my used up car.


----------



## Marie Cox (Sep 5, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Uber makes money by convincing a series of dumb people they can make money.
> They increase advertising to bring in more dumb people than the informed, now broke, people leave.
> Uber is run by a sociopath that has not problem making money off other people's loss.
> TK is one sick human.
> ...


Well that was uplifting.


----------



## 4XL (Oct 10, 2015)

Yo paradise,
Hey bro ur the coolest cat I ever heard ever since I started reading this shit. Me and you are in the same exact boat. When I heard you say the pay went negative I couldn't help but start laughing I think/crying. That shit was hillarious doggg. Well check my story out I got deactivated 3 days ago for too many cax. I was cax bcuz uber was giving me XL pings. These sob want to cram 6 pax in my corolla. Half the time it would be 4 pax or less though and dam right I would do the job and get XL $ too. Now I'm deactivated for cax, broke, -15 final check, and just like you gotta new car with 80,000 miles on it in less than a year. Ride On pimpers paradise U made me laugh this morning. One last thing in need of healthcare, 10-12hr,oil change, tires, insurance, dam that shit was funny....


----------

